# Had EGD today and it was no problem--



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

thanks to those who encouraged me to have it instead of the UGI.


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Hi, what is EGD? Thanks


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

esophagoduodenoscopy (endoscopy of the stomach); not alot of fun but not nearly as bad as I expected.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2002)

Glad to hear it...figured it would be a walk in the park.


----------

